# Why did Look change the geometry with the 585 generation?



## saab2000 (Mar 16, 2004)

I have a 381. Fit and contact points are perfect. I could live with this frame and setup forever. I also have a 585. It is by most accounts a better bike. Stiffer, more solid, etc. But the geo was the deal sealer for me on the 381 and everything up to then. The seat angle and setback are perfect. 

Why did they change? Those who wanted the traditional 'road race' geometry lost something there. Not that the 585 sucks. It doesn't. But it is undoubtedly harder to get the perfect saddle position given the setback and seat angle. 

I wish they'd make a 585/595 with the old 381/481 fit/geo. I might buy them all and hoard them.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*???*

Seems obvious that someone in the company decided to abandon the old 72.5 degre STA in all sizes. It's not just the 585, it's every model and it started in 2004 with the KG461. Their STAs are now similar to many other brands. 

I had a 381 too, but I really have no problem getting the saddle back far enough on the 585, but I do use a 25 or 32mm setback on the post. Those with short legs and a lower saddle height are more likely to have problems.


----------

